# Weather Report from Minnesota



## Bill Lins (Jan 1, 2011)

I just got off the phone with a friend in Minnesota.

He said that it began snowing early this morning. It's nearly waist deep now and is still falling.

The temperature has dropped below zero and the north wind is increasing.

His wife has done nothing but look through the kitchen window.

He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.


:wink: Happy New Year!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 1, 2011)

Lmao!!!


----------



## JTM (Jan 3, 2011)

ouchhh


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

Not so fast! 

Personally, I'd make her go around to the front of the house where the drifts aren't so high and the wind won't blow that damn snow in on the floor. 

That's just me.  And ... that is whether I'd let her in or not.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 21, 2011)

And tell him to make sure she shovels the sidewalk and driveway.


----------

